# Had a breakdown, but somehow survived...



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Without going into too much detail, I had a breakdown during what was supposed to be my 15-minute break at the supermarket at which I work. It turned into more of a 30-minute thing, because I was crying so hard and trying to walk it off. When I finally had myself under control enough to go back into the store, my supervisor was ready to chastise me. But I was so sensitive from my previous crying episode, I started to cry, again, covering my face... She sent me to the bathroom to "clean myself up," and then another one of my supervisors came in to check on me... It was SO embarrassing, to say the least. Everyone had been very sweet and understanding about it, but still...

Yet somehow I managed to get back out there and continue my shift. I could have taken the (very tempting) way out and ran out of the store, never to be seen or heard from again, but I stuck it out. I'm very proud of myself. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

I'm proud of you too, that was ballsy not to run away from a situation like that :kiss


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

I commend you for pushing through the rest of your work day. I wasn't able to do that at school. I think worrying about what the kids would think about their teacher crying made me worse. I would go into the crying fit thing and my principal would send me home. This last time (about a month ago) she took me to the ER. Talk about embarrassing! 

You really are brave! :squeeze


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

:group


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

lots of hugs to you maggi... and you did a really great job getting back on that horse... I am proud of you as well..


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

:hug Good for you!


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

That's cool that you were able to pull through. I once had a depressive breakdown on my way to my old job, and ended up not being able to hold it together after getting there, despite my best efforts. I had to leave for the day 15 minutes after I got there. I was sobbing and could barely talk. My (otherwise extremely evil) middle-aged woman boss even tried to hug me, which was awkward and creepy. I just had to get away, and I did. It's different when you're a guy, I guess.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm sorry that happened. :hug That was very brave of you to stay.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I love you guys so much! :squeeze 

Today was a good day at work. Everyone who'd seen me crying yesterday just gave me a smile. No mention of the previous day's little episode. Maybe it even broke the ice with some of my coworkers. It's a bit easier to look them in the eye, now, ironically enough. Though yesterday, at the time, I was sure I'd be fired for taking such a long break and then crying for another ten minutes in the bathroom... I'd missed nearly 45 minutes of work. :um Yikes.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

itsmemaggi said:


> I love you guys so much! :squeeze
> 
> Today was a good day at work. Everyone who'd seen me crying yesterday just gave me a smile. No mention of the previous day's little episode. Maybe it even broke the ice with some of my coworkers. It's a bit easier to look them in the eye, now, ironically enough. Though yesterday, at the time, I was sure I'd be fired for taking such a long break and then crying for another ten minutes in the bathroom... I'd missed nearly 45 minutes of work. :um Yikes.
> 
> ...


I was worried when my coworkers first found out, too. But it turned out almost all of them knew someone who has gone through anxiety attacks like you had, or had experienced themselves. I found them to be very supportive instead of critical or disbelieving. Sometimes getting it out in the open eliminates the feeling of "the elephant in the room". :lol


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

:group


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:hug :kiss


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh yeah, I think people generally move closer to you when you show them your vulnerable parts. It makes you more likeable, lovable, human...


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

you're strong enough to stay at work after the crying episode. Way to go! :banana


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

quietpond said:


> I was worried when my coworkers first found out, too. But it turned out almost all of them knew someone who has gone through anxiety attacks like you had, or had experienced themselves. I found them to be very supportive instead of critical or disbelieving. Sometimes getting it out in the open eliminates the feeling of "the elephant in the room". :lol


Yeah, I definitely got the "been there, I feel ya" kind of vibe. Like they could relate. Even when I was in the bathroom, trying to get my sobs under control, and my supervisor came in to see if I was all right, she said she could TOTALLY understand, because the same thing's happened to her, before.

I really like the people I work with. They're actually DECENT people. I'm glad people like that exist outside of SAS. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

LittleZion said:


> Oh yeah, I think people generally move closer to you when you show them your vulnerable parts. It makes you more likeable, lovable, human...


I agree...

I've been there, Maggi. Good job in sticking it out. It can be cathartic to show vulnerability at times, but I'm sorry you had to experience such public discomfort. Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

...


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey Maggi, Its good to hear that you had the strength to go back out there and finish your shift. I am so happy for you  You are an inspiration to us all.


----------

